# Burton Bullet



## Switzb (Jan 28, 2021)

Possibly buying this Burton Bullet. Any info on year it was new and original price?


https://images.the-house.com/burt-bullet-157-10.jpg


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Switzb said:


> Possibly buying this Burton Bullet. Any info on year it was new and original price?
> 
> 
> https://images.the-house.com/burt-bullet-157-10.jpg


They stopped using the 3D hole pattern (except for low end and rental fleet boards) around '09 so that board is either pretty old or was a very basic model. The owner should be giving it away as it is not worth any money.


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Switzb said:


> Possibly buying this Burton Bullet. Any info on year it was new and original price?
> 
> 
> https://images.the-house.com/burt-bullet-157-10.jpg


You could try boardvault.net. I sold my 2002 Burton Bullet last year with Burton SI (old style) boots and bindings. I would argue depending on condition, it could be worth SOMETHING. I sold my entire setup for $100 to a local high school kid who had outgrown his old gear and didn't have enough for new. I would argue it was a hell of a deal for him...board was in very good condition for its age, but I also took great care of it and didn't ride it a whole lot recently due to family situation changing. Not trying to disagree with last poster, the assumption is a 10 yr old board will be in bad shape, which is entirely possible, but its also possible it is worth at least something to someone.


----------

